# Ayuda para instalar Jdownloader

## el_miki

Hola wenas, estoy intentando instalar el programa Jdownloader en mi Gentoo, y soy un zokete, asi que necesito ayuda!!!

He descargado el programa de la web oficial, lo he descomprimido y ejecuto:

el_miki@Alucard ~/JDownloader 0.6.193 $ java JDownloader.jar

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: JDownloader/jar

Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: JDownloader.jar

        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)

        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:252)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)

Could not find the main class: JDownloader.jar.  Program will exit.

Y ese es el fallo que me da.

He intentado después lo que dice en la web, bajarme el fichero jd.sh y este es el resultado:

el_miki@Alucard ~/JDownloader 0.6.193 $ ./jd.sh

JD Installation found: No valid JDownloader.jar exist!

Start JD-Updater

Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar

Alguien puede ayudarme???

Muchas gracias.

----------

## vincent-

No te calientes la cabeza, usa Tucan. Lo tienes en mi repositorio: http://www.carrosses.com/~peratu/portage/net-misc/

Supongo que sabrás cómo instalarlo una vez tengas el ebuild. Si no sabes, me lo dices.

----------

## ensarman

precisamente hace un tiempo hice un tutorial de eso en mi blog, dale una checada:

primero elimina la instacion actual:

```
rm -rf ~/.jd
```

luego sigue mi tuto  :Wink: 

http://supra-net.org/365/descargar-de-megaupload-rapidshare-etc-sin-esperar/

----------

## el_miki

Hola, he seguido el tuto y este es el resultado:

el_miki@Alucard ~ $ mkdir jdownloader

el_miki@Alucard ~ $ cd jdownloader/

el_miki@Alucard ~/jdownloader $ ls

el_miki@Alucard ~/jdownloader $ wget http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh

--2009-08-09 10:09:43--  http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh

Connecting to 212.117.163.148:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 1592 (1,6K) [application/octet-stream]

Saving to: `jd.sh'

100%[=========================================================>] 1.592       --.-K/s   in 0,001s

2009-08-09 10:09:43 (2,31 MB/s) - `jd.sh' saved [1592/1592]

el_miki@Alucard ~/jdownloader $ ls

jd.sh

el_miki@Alucard ~/jdownloader $ chmod +x jd.sh

el_miki@Alucard ~/jdownloader $ sh jd.sh

JD Installation found: No valid JDownloader.jar exist!

Start JD-Updater

Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar

Como lo instalé yo ayer, he conseguido hacerlo funcionar como root!!!

Me podeis ayudar?

Gracias.

----------

## vincent-

¿El Tucan lo has probado? Aquí tienes algún screenshot por si quieres verlo -> http://blog.tucaneando.com/screenshots/

Sólo tienes que descargar el ebuild en tu overlay, hacer el digest, desenmascarar e instalar  :Smile: 

```
wget http://www.carrosses.com/~peratu/portage/net-misc/tucan/tucan-0.3.8.ebuild

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-misc/tucan/

mv tucan-0.3.8.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/tucan/

cd /usr/local/portage/net-misc/tucan/

ebuild tucan-0.3.8.ebuild

echo 'PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"' >> /etc/make.conf

echo net-misc/tucan >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo app-text/tesseract linguas_en -linguas_es >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge net-misc/tucan --ask
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> el_miki@Alucard ~/jdownloader $ sh jd.sh
> 
> JD Installation found: No valid JDownloader.jar exist!
> 
> Start JD-Updater
> ...

 

Si lo hiciste funcionar como root, la cosa va de permisos, es normal que no te deje instalar como usuario ya que el instalador abre directorios en los que como usuario no tienes permisos de escritura, lo que si deberias tener es permisos de ejecución como usuario, llama a JDownloader.jar (supongo que ese es el nombre del ejecutable) como usuario, si no funciona juega con los permisos.

¡Ah! arriba dice que ya está instalado pero que no es valido el archivo JDownloader.jar así como el jdupdate.jar, a pesar de los avisos intenta ejecutar jdownloader como root a ver si funciona.

----------

## ensarman

buen punti, yo lo ejecuté como usuario normal.

el jdownloader se guarda en el directorio ~/.jd, ahi estan todo, desde el programa el gestor de actualizaciones, los archivos de configuracion y sus plugins. asi que de esta forma, pienso que JDupdate.jar no se descargó bien, entonces hay que borrarlo, por ese te dije que eliminaras el directorio ~/.jd antes de usar denuevo el script de jd.sh

----------

## Stolz

Siento si caigo en lo obvio pero... ¿has probado con

 *Quote:*   

> cd ~/.jd
> 
>  java  -jar JDownloader.jar

 ?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola..

Como digo stolz..teniendo instalado la máquina virtual java, puedes abrirt el archivo .jar tal cual....

con:

```

java-car archivo.jar

```

o en el menu de tu kde o gnome, abrir con: java

A mi me funcióna asi, no tube que instalar nada  :Smile:  .

Un saludo!

----------

## Txema

Si tienes KDE4 (y creo que Nvidia también) y no quieres que se te bloquee todo el sistema, ejecútalo con la siguiente orden:

```
java -Dsun.java2d.opengl=true -jar JDownloader.jar
```

Saludos.

P.D: como ya te han dicho, evidentemente el -jar es imprescindible, ya que no es un archivo .java y por tanto no contiene la misma sintaxis y da error  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Estoy siguiendo este hilo con muchísima atención ...

Recientemente he instalado en mi máquina QuadCore AMD Phenom 9850 lo último de Gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 con el escritorio KDE4 y al parecer todo funciona "casi" perfectamente peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero ...

Instalado el JDownloader (siguiendo vuestros consejos) y al ejecutarlo me pixela el escritorio, ver enlace ...

[IMG]http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/3023/snapshot7.png[/IMG]

pero descarga muy bien peeeeero ...., al mover el mouse "se atranca" y a los pocos segundos vuelve a funcionar dejando una estela de pixelado ..., lalexe ¿como podría resolver esto?

La gráfica en cuestión es una GeForce 9600GT el driver es el que me ha instalado el repo de Gentoo (180.60) y esto solo aparece con el JDownloader ejecutado.

Hacedme las preguntas que considereis oportunas para no alargar más este mensaje ....

Gracias por las respuestas  :Wink: 

----------

## Txema

¿Has probado a ejecutarlo con el comando que menciono en el mensaje anterior?

----------

## Luciernaga

Xactamente ...

En /etc/make.conf tengo MAKEOPTS="-j1", el flag "java" en la USE=, y la "ccache" anulada.

Como no tenía el runtime de java instalado puse el flag java y emiti "emerge --sync" y luego "emerge -uDNav world" y se me instaló.

A continuación y desde el escritorio KDE4 como usuario y con un Terminal ejecuté los comandos que habeis puesto ..., el resultado es lo comentado ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Txema

¿Puedes copiar los mensajes que salen al ejecutar el comando? También podría servir to xorg.conf.

Saludos.

----------

## ensarman

como tip:

yo cree una entrada en .desktop para tenerlo en mi escritorio y en mi barra de tareas en LXDE:

```

[Desktop Entry] 

Name=JDownloader

GenericName=Download Manager 

GenericName[es]=Gestor de descargas 

Exec=java -Xmx512m -jar /home/kike/.jd/JDownloader.jar

Icon=/home/kike/.jd/jd/img/logo/jd_logo_64_64.png

Categories=Network;

Comment=JDownloader

Comment[es]=JDownloader para Linux 

Terminal=false 

Type=Application 

StartupNotify=false
```

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes copiar los mensajes que salen al ejecutar el comando? También podría servir to xorg.conf.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Voy a sentar la base del hardware: Gráfica GeForce 9600GT con dos salidas DVI, conectadas a sendos monitores LCD ViewSonic 1280x1024 lo que me permite tener una pantalla global de 2560x1024 pixels, controladas por el driver nvidia (180.60) que me instaló el repo con el comando 'emerge nividia-drivers'

Las secciones del archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf que hacen referencia es la siguiente:

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    Option         "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "NoLogo" "False"

    Option         "LoadKernelModule" "True"

	Option "TwinView" "1"

	Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"	# "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

En principio no pude ..., peeeeero ..., posteriormente intenté redireccionar a un fichero log y he aquí el resultado:

[IMG]http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1249/snapshot8.png[/IMG]

El fichero log es este ... http://rapidshare.com/files/266851070/file.log.html

PostData:

He creado un lanzador en el escritorio (muchas gracias "el_macnifico") sin tener que ejecutar el Terminal, pero persisten las pixelaciones ...

----------

## Txema

A ver, que parece que ya he encontrado el problema, prueba a desactivar el icono de sistema de JDownloader para que no aparezca en la barra de KDE.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Txema wrote:*   

> A ver, que parece que ya he encontrado el problema, prueba a desactivar el icono de sistema de JDownloader para que no aparezca en la barra de KDE.

 

??????????? ahora si que me dejas parao ... ¿cuál es, no lo encuentro ...?

El lanzador del escritorio lo he creado diferente ..., con el botón derecho del ratón click en el fondo de escritorio y desde "Create new ..." > "Link to application ..." relleno las casillas apropiadamente y finalizando OK aparece en el escritorio un icono que al ejecutarlo lanza JDownloader directamente ...

[IMG]http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5901/snapshot9y.png[/IMG]

Nu sé ..., estoy haciendo otras pruebas de configuración X pero con resultado negativo ...

----------

## Txema

No, no estoy hablando de ningún icono ni del método de lanzamiento del programa, sino del "systray" a ver si con la imágen se me entiende mejor  :Wink: 

[IMG]http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3884/instantnea1d.th.png[/IMG]

Saludos.

P.D: ¿desde cuándo no admite el foro imágenes? esto va a peor en lugar de mejorar...

----------

## Luciernaga

BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ....

[IMG]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9119/snapshot11z.png[/IMG]

Muchísimas gracias amigo "Txema" ..., ni remotamente habría dado en la solución por mi mismo ..., te debo una ..., que digo una no, mil ...

plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, ........

----------

## Txema

Aquí tienes el hilo del foro de Nvidia en el que di con la "solución"  :Wink: 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133913&page=2

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Txema wrote:*   

> P.D: ¿desde cuándo no admite el foro imágenes? esto va a peor en lugar de mejorar...

 

Cuando me registré en este foro ya por aquel entonces no se podían postear imágenes. En ese sentido ni mejor ni peor, si no estancado en el mismo lugar en que lo conocí  :Very Happy: 

Aprovechando que sale el tema, alguien mas está teniendo problemas para acceder al foro?

Cada tanto no carga la página, (ya va la tercera vez que lo noto) y siempre a las apuradas no he tenido el tiempo de ver si es que no resuelve los DNS o no me responde el webserver...

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Será entonces que nunca me había fijado en las imágenes xDD

Para entrar tuve problemas hace tiempo, pero últimamente no me ha dado ningún error.

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

Aquí tienes un ebuild para instalar jDownloader, por si todavía te interesa: http://www.carrosses.com/~peratu/portage/net-misc/JDownloader/

Aquí el post original con las instrucciones para instalarlo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789468.html

----------

## luispa

Además de lo dicho, por mi lado he estado sufriendo el problema de JDownloader con tarjetas NVidia, que básicamente consiste en que corrompe completamente el escritorio, tanto en KDE como en Gnome. 

Ya está la versión 190.25 (beta todavía) de los nuevos drivers de Nvidia que parece van a evitar el problema, aunque todavía no hay ebuild, pero todo llegará. 

Mientras tanto, lo dicho antes por Txema funciona, aunque en mi caso no siempre...

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si tienes KDE4 (y creo que Nvidia también) y no quieres que se te bloquee todo el sistema, ejecútalo con la siguiente orden:
> 
> ```
> java -Dsun.java2d.opengl=true -jar JDownloader.jar
> ```
> ...

 

Luis

----------

## Coghan

Desactivando el icono del systray de jdownloader desaparece el problema hasta que lo arreglen. Algo parecido sucedió con el amsn y también pasa con sancho. Es un problema aleatorio pero muy incómodo y no solo pasa con Gnome y Kde, también me está pasando en fluxbox.

----------

## luispa

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Desactivando el icono del systray de jdownloader desaparece el problema hasta que lo arreglen. Algo parecido sucedió con el amsn y también pasa con sancho. Es un problema aleatorio pero muy incómodo y no solo pasa con Gnome y Kde, también me está pasando en fluxbox.

 

Perdón si se ha contestado ya, pero no lo encuentro cuando lo he buscado. 

¿dónde se desactiva el systray?, he mirado en todas las opciones, argumentos y googleando... pero nada. Tengo la versión 0.7.

**EDITADO**

Le encontré, en la versión 7 le han cambiado el nombre: 

```
Settings->Extensions->JDLightTray  (lo he desactivado)
```

Además he desactivado la decoración 

```
Settings->User interface->Enable Window Decoration   (lo he desactivado)
```

Y además arranco con la opción recomendada:

```
java -Dsun.java2d.opengl=true -jar JDownloader.jar
```

Para poder hacer los dos primeros cambios he parado "compiz" en mi caso, arrancado JD, realizado las modificaciones. 

Con la combinación de las tres cosas ya arranca sin destrozar el escritorio  :Smile: , pero aún observo ciertos "glitches" al pasar por los menús. En fín... 

Gracias por la ayuda,

Luis

----------

